# Necesito ayuda con mi piano Casio CTK-591



## YosmaniLeyva (Ene 5, 2017)

El teclado estaba trabajando bien, de repente lo fui a encender y no lo hace. Estoy tratando de hallar el esquema electrico en la web pero no lo hallo, si alguien me ayuda con esto se lo agradeceré, soy de Cuba y aquí la navegación es un poco dificil, Gracias, estaré esperando por su colaboración. ...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2017)

Tenes como medir la salida de la fuente? fijate si no se ha cortado ningún cable o la misma no este dañada


----------



## YosmaniLeyva (Ene 5, 2017)

Tambien medi el boton de encender, los cables estan bien, pero aun no enciende.


----------



## printido (Ene 5, 2017)

Aqui tienes el manual de servicio del piano, espero que puedas descargarlo desde aqui.


----------



## YosmaniLeyva (Ene 5, 2017)

Desde aquí no tenia acceso a este manual. Agradecido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2017)

Justamente por eso los Foristas que conocen su dificultad , se toman el trabajo de buscarlos , bajarlos a sus pc y finalmente subirlos aqui para que ustedes tengan acceso 

Gracias Printido !


----------



## JDalvaro (Jun 3, 2017)

Hola, a mi tampoco me funciona el piano, y he visto que le faltan dos resistores del LCD PCB M704-LCD1M, el R10 y el R11, he descargado el manual y no encuentro el valor de la resistencia para poder arreglarlo, me gustaría arreglarlo, ayuda por favor


----------

